
Show HN: Recursive acknowledgment pattern - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-acknowledge-specification-v0.1.md
======
gioscarab
I have recently conceived, specified and implemented this pattern as a part of
the PJON protocol specification and it seems, after extended tests, really
efficient, what do you think about it?

